# Better Lucky Than...



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I got lucky earlier this week and ran into a landowner during a work inspection that was willing to let me come out and chase birds on some private land in the Sanpete Valley. Prior to this my motivation had been low as most of the spots I know get a fair amount of pressure, and it seemed this year they got even more. Last couple trips out yielded few bird sightings and not much gobbling activity. They do get smart quick!

Anyway, after getting permission, I drove down early yesterday morning. First spot was a bust - no birds and no gobbling, but the morning was beautiful with geese and sandhills putting on a show. About 8:15, I decided that as much as I was enjoying watching these other birds, I needed to switch things up if I wanted to find Tommy Boy, so I picked up my stuff and started to walk a road that the birds reportedly used frequently.

I had gone about 600 yards when I heard a gobble roughly 100 yards out. Not being familiar with the property, I stopped and waited to see if he would gobble again, so I could get a better fix on his position. I only had to wait a couple minutes and he was closer this time. At that point, having been told by the landowner that they liked that road, I figured he was walking my way on that same road, so I backed up into the shade of a cedar, sat down and got the gun up and in the direction of the bird.

Another minute or two and he gobbled again...this time, probably 50 yards out but still not visible around a bend in the road...Then he was there. I could just see his white head over the brush and sure enough, he was walking the road. He dropped out of sight for a moment, and then popped up on a little rise in the road about 30 yds out. All I could see was his head, neck and top of chest but that was all that was needed. He dropped at the shot and didn't flinch - it was lights out immediately!

This is one of my better birds. His feet were absolutely ginormis compared to other birds I've killed. You could almost make a steak out of his foot pads!! Ended up with an 8" beard, 1" heavy spurs and was 17.75 lbs.

Glad there are still some landowners out there that will allow people on to hunt too!! Especially so when a few goobers can really sour things for the rest of us.


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

congrats on the nice Tom!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I've heard there's no peter like a Sanpeter! 😀 Great bird!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow !!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice bird congratulations.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats! that's 1 good mature Tom


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Great bird-congrats! Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## shaibau.okbet (8 mo ago)

good job<a href="https://okbetsports.ph/">https://okbetsports.ph/</a>


----------



## buck (May 27, 2020)

Congrats on the bird! Always a good time out chasing turkeys and a great time when you can get it done.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice bird! There’s some good folks down here. I should know👍


----------

